# REC - Bacon Pie



## SierraCook (May 2, 2005)

I have not made this recipe for awhile, but was looking through my recipe files and thought that someone here at DC might like the recipe. 

*Bacon Pie*

​ 
12 bacon slices, crisp cooked 
1 cup Swiss cheese
1/3 chopped onion
2 cups milk
1 cup biscuit mix
4 eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
1/3 teaspoon pepper

Spray or grease a 10-inch glass pie pan. In the bottom of pan layer crumbled bacon, cheese, and onion. Combine other ingredients and pour into pan. Bake at 400º for 35-40 minutes. Check center for doneness with toothpick. If using a 9-inch pie pan, reduce milk to 1 ½ cups, biscuit mix to ¾ cup, and eggs to three. Note: Extend baking time 10-15 minutes, if pie has been refrigerated.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2005)

step away from your computer when bang gets a hold of this recipe!!!!sc, this looks great. with so many types of bacon and cheeses available, there's a lot of wiggle room with this recipe.


----------



## crewsk (May 2, 2005)

Thanks SC!! This just might be supper tonight with some grits & scrambled eggs!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2005)

Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Sierra, this looks great...Will try your recipe and make one with pancetta instead of reg. bacon, bet both will be gone in a flash...

Thanks again.
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (May 2, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> step away from your computer when bang gets a hold of this recipe!!!!sc, this looks great. with so many types of bacon and cheeses available, there's a lot of wiggle room with this recipe.


 
That is what I like about this recipe, it can be adjusted to fit one's tastes and moods.


----------



## lyndalou (May 3, 2005)

Does it have to be a glass pie dish? I'd love to make this tonight with a tossed salad on the side and maybe some muffins. Yum.


----------



## ps8 (May 3, 2005)

Can the biscuit mix be sub'd with flour and biscuit making stuff?


----------



## SierraCook (May 3, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Does it have to be a glass pie dish? I'd love to make this tonight with a tossed salad on the side and maybe some muffins. Yum.


 

No, any pie dish should work.


----------



## SierraCook (May 3, 2005)

ps8 said:
			
		

> Can the biscuit mix be sub'd with flour and biscuit making stuff?


 

ps8, I don't know.  I have always made it with biscuit mix.    Sorry, I cannot help you.


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2005)

SC, isn't this pretty much a quiche lorraine without a "standard" pie crust, or am I missing something?  In any case, sounds great!


----------



## SierraCook (May 7, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> SC, isn't this pretty much a quiche lorraine without a "standard" pie crust, or am I missing something? In any case, sounds great!


 

mudbug, you are right it is similar to quiche lorraine, except that this recipe has the pie crust on top.


----------



## lyndalou (May 7, 2005)

I made this last night. It was very good; my husband loved it. We'll have the leftovers for lunch today. Thanks for the recipe. I used to make Impossible  Cheeseburger Pie. This reminded me of that.


----------



## SierraCook (May 7, 2005)

Everyone us making this recipe has made want to make it.  So, I bought some bacon this weekend and will be making this for dinner sometime this week.  I am glad that you all have enjoyed the recipe.


----------

